# Electricity needed in goat barn????



## sgarrett415 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi gang....sure could use some advice....I planned on running an electric fence in combination with my field fence for my goats. I found out yesterday it is going to cost me $1200 to run power from my house to the barn because it must go under the driveway. So where I need your help is in two things.....What are your thoughts on DC or Solar fence power? And...How often do you need power in your goat barn? (Like to keep water from freezing, running fans, etc....) Just trying to figure out if I should just bite the bullet and do it or not. Thanks for any help! By the way....I live in Georgia.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I personally would not be without power in my barn. I use it daily. Just the fact of being able to turn on a light. When there is a problem, you want to be able to see. Not to mention blow drying kids born on a cold day, heated water buckets, warming barrel for kids, late night or early morning checks, kidding late at night, milking and the list goes on.


----------



## ShireRidgeFarm (Sep 24, 2015)

Lights are probably the biggest thing we use power for in my barn, and I would not want to try and work without it. We also have to keep the water buckets plugged in all winter, and a light in the chicken coop. Then there are heat lights when the kids are born, running a dehorning iron or other power tools, and of course a radio for some country music.  Trying to work with flashlights or batteries all the time would get pretty miserable. 

We had an old solar powered fence charger on the fence when me moved in, and we were not impressed by it. It wasn't very powerful, and it slowly ran out of power overnight and would eventually stop charging the fence at all once it had been dark for several hours. We replaced it with a DC charger. Now, it was old and probably worked better when it was new, but I expect all solar chargers will get to be the same way, eventually, and I'm not sure how long they really last. The plus side for solar, though, is if you loose power, then the fence will still be charged.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

There are many people who don't have power in their barn and do just fine. But for me , i wouldn't be without it , I'm so used to it and its convenience. And , i use a heated bucket in the winter. But there are battery operated lanterns that work well if you don't have a big barn.
I use one for my feed room and i like it , but my feed room is a shed , lol.. 
Points made in the above posts , like if something is wrong with a goat or a kidding at night , lights are invaluable . Its what your willing to spend and able to spend for that matter. But once its done , you won't regret it 
I have no experience with the solar power , so can't offer any advice there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have power in mine and love it. For:
Lights 
Heat lamps
Radio for the goat on 24/7 
A refrigerator for goat meds, very convenient.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

You need to call around and get more estimates to make sure thats not an inflated price. But depending upon distance, it doesnt sound to unreasonable and will be well worth the cost for not only lights and power for your fence but for deicers for your water. And depending upon what else your needs are, maybe some tunes, or shaving or video cameras later on for watching for kiddings? Just depends on how much you use or going to use your barn and kinda your barn size. No real reason to bring power out to a shed when you can work something out up near the house.

When I built my barn and I wired it the same as if it were a house. Receptacles every 5 feet or so, hot water heater, clothes washer and dryer, furnace, window ac units with a higher gauge wire to carry the extra amps from that... Would never have a barn without power.


----------



## thekibblegoddess (Dec 13, 2014)

How many goats do you have and for what do you use them? I have just a few milkers, and no power to my 12 x 12 'barn'. Where are you in Georgia? Most of our state doesn't get but a few really cold days in February, so heat is not usually needed. If the barn's built with good ventilation, cooling is not necessary much either. Lights are handy, esp with our short days coming on, but i just use a headlamp or camping lamp. i don't shave my goats, so no need for power their either. All i'm saying is that you can have goats without power to the barn, though it sure is convenient if you do have it. So if you have to run it to the fence, run it to the barn too.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

If you can have power...do it. A lot easier to be able to see!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

TDG-Farms said:


> You need to call around and get more estimates to make sure thats not an inflated price. But depending upon distance, it doesnt sound to unreasonable and will be well worth the cost for not only lights and power for your fence but for deicers for your water. And depending upon what else your needs are, maybe some tunes, or shaving or video cameras later on for watching for kiddings? Just depends on how much you use or going to use your barn and kinda your barn size. No real reason to bring power out to a shed when you can work something out up near the house.
> 
> When I built my barn and I wired it the same as if it were a house. Receptacles every 5 feet or so, hot water heater, clothes washer and dryer, furnace, window ac units with a higher gauge wire to carry the extra amps from that... Would never have a barn without power.


Dave, can i come live in your barn ? :thinking: ;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^ditto!! :lol:


----------



## ctopal (Jul 8, 2015)

I was quoted $1,000 to run wire underground about a 100ft. From the house and 2 receptacles. So for now we're just running some long extension cords. I have a light that I really wouldn't want to do without.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Extension cord here. I'm not a fan of heat lamps but do have one out in my so called barn lol and it comes in handy on late night kiddings. I have another extension cord for my electric fence as well and it didn't cost near that much


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

It might depend on where you live (rocky soil other things buried in the way) and who you can have help but you can rent a trenching machine and do it yourself. Or do as much yourself as you can and then pay for the stuff you cant do. In all honesty, that seems a bit expensive but without being there and seeing what needs to be done, it might be what you would expect to pay. You can figure about $3.00 per foot for the wire. $50.00 for the trencher rental for a half a day. Another $100.00 for misc. supplies. Then there is the problem with going under the driveway... that cant be done to code without cutting up the driveway and would cost well beyond the $1200 quote as all electrical wire has to be a minimum of 3 and 1/3 feet under ground. Much more cost effective to find a way to run the wire in the attic.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

A good solar powered fence controller will set you back $1000.00 to $1200.00
start digging and put in the power


----------



## sgarrett415 (Sep 28, 2015)

Cool. Thanks!


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I have two 40x80 barns that I put electricity to it was not rocket science. I recommend you go to home depot and install it your self. to learn how the internet has lots of how to information. this will save you hundreds of dollars..


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Probably not necessary but it sure makes life much easier. Lights were a big thing for when I made my barn and I have them everywhere (I hate how barns, well old barns anyway, are always so dark.) Also having the waterer plugged in, plus being able to get a heat lamp going if needed.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

TDG has a good point, why under the ground? We had to have electricity at the corral for our electric iron and my brother and uncle just put poles up. The poles we actually got from someone for free (we all are a bit of a pack rat) but there's no way it would cost as much as your looking at.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

With everyones help and great ideas here , i would still be very careful with hooking up electric , you don't want a barn fire from mistakes with wiring because you didn't know. 
Please be careful and know when to call a professional , just saying.


----------



## sgarrett415 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thank you guys....yep....running power this weekend!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wish I had electricity in my barn.... It would make life so much easier, however since I don't I make it work


----------

